# OpenGL support for S3 Savage IX-MV

## 43r05p4c3

Hey,

So I actually finally got my 3D acceleration working... sort of... ish. 

The problem is this: anything in GL runs in the left third of the screen only in weird colours. Purple and Green have no problems, sometimes blue (but mabye that just comes from the purple?), and I think I saw red once (same as the blue?)

Oddly enough, I had one app do perfectly for shadows. Which is odd when most of the image is in a third of an already small screen, but then there's loose shadows of chess pieces hanging out in mid air.

Even getting my card working has been an issue, and I think this section of my xorg.conf is probably the problem:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "** S3 Savage (generic)                     [savage]"

    Driver     "savage"

    Option "DmaMode" "None"

    Option "BusType" "PCI"

EndSection
```

I'll point out that BusType "AGP" results in OpenGL death, so don't suggest it unless you have a solution for that.

Also relevant is lspci... unfortunately I'm copying the text from my laptop to my desktop so that would take a while. I'll try to get some of the more relevant details (there may be typos, just ask if unsure):

00:00.0 Host bridge:... Host bridge...

00:01.0 PCI bridge:... AGP bridge...

00:05.0 Bridge:...ISA...

00:05.1 IDE Interface:...IDE...

00:05.2 USB Controller:...USB...

00:05.3 Bridge:...ACPI

00:07.0 Communication controller:...WinModem...

00:0b.0 CardBus bridge:...PCI to Cardbus Bridge...

00:0b.1 (Identical to previous)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio...Maestro 2E...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)

That should hopefully cover it. beyond that, there might be some error messages in Xorg.0.log, or elsewhere, but I've been staring at error messages for about 2 hours now and I haven't got the heart to look at more right now. Plus I'm tired.

Let me know if you either need more info, or have and suggestions,

Thanks,

Steve

----------

## Kate Monster

hello,

I have a savage IX-MV also. You wouldnt happen to be using a thinkpad t22 by chance would you? Anyway, I ran into quite a few problems trying to get everything working too. 

Before you make modifications to your xorg.conf, what is the output of

```
glxinfo|grep rendering
```

if it says yes then I don't know what to tell you. :\ When I was having problems with opengl i found out it was because I did not have direct rendering support and I had to fix that...but if it tells you that you do then im stumped.

here is my "device" section of my xorg.conf...

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Savage/IX"

    Driver      "savage"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    VideoRam    8192

    Option      "DmaMode"       "None"

    Option      "ForcePCIMode"

    Option      "BusType"       "PCI"

    Option      "sw cursor"     "on"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Play around with those options a bit if you get trouble....or if your card has more/less memory than in the "VideoRam" value change that.

BTW, do you use DRM? I used that to get DRI working.

This is unrelated, but have you had issues with console framebuffer? My card gave me hell with that.

----------

## 43r05p4c3

Ok, I definitely have direct rendering. glxgears outputs about 130 fps when it used to be around 40. I can see a clear improvement in the gears too... if only they looked right.

No, not a thinkpad. It's a Toshiba 2750DVD actually. But I definitely had problems when I tried enabling console framebuffer. Weird problems where the splash screen refused to go away properly... or appear properly either.

Ok, I've tried the configuration you have, with no improvement. I may try playing around with the options a little, but I have one issue I want to figure out first.

Can I damage my videocard by saying the VideoRam is higher or lower than it is? Also, how do I find out the proper value? lspci says 128 M at one point, and 64k at another, but that's nowhere near the value you have, and I expect they're at least similar values.

I got as much as I'm getting with the x11-drm driver. so yes I'm using DRM, but like I said, I also have DRI, it just doesn't work too well with GL (or MESA or somesuch).

Let me know how to find out the VideoRAM value, and any other ideas you have. Beyond that, I'll keep you up to date if anything magically fixes the problem.

Steve

----------

## Kate Monster

Sorry for taking so long to reply.

this is the line in lspci for my card if that helps:

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)

 

If your laptop is fairly old like mine (Mine is about 5-7 years old...im not really sure) then im willing to bet it has about the same amount of video RAM. You can check S3's site to see if you cant track it down though...according to that there are a few Savage/IX's.

Oh, can you post your Xorg log? (should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log) that might give some clues as to what the problem could be.

To get console framebuffer support I had to disable "S3 Savage support" under 'Device Drivers/Graphics support' in the kernel config, and use vesafb-tng. Here is my grub.conf line if it helps...

```
kernel /boot/gentoo root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb-tng:mode=1024x768-16@60
```

----------

## 43r05p4c3

Hmm, well my lspci gives the same info for my card except it says (rev 11)

I'm trying the same video RAM. It hasn't fixed anything, but it also hasn't hurt anything, and my laptop is from 2000, so I figure it's probably right.

get ready, Xorg.0.log is huge. And since about 90% of it is savage related, I can't really cut it down. (There's some large parts that I'm pretty sure are unimportant, but I'm leaving them in anyways):

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux lieutenant 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #6 Tue Oct 24 19:52:21 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 22 September 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  3 18:31:36 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** S3 Savage (generic)                [savage]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 1179,0001 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 11c1,0441 card 1179,0002 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1179,0617 card 1000,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1179,0617 card 1800,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 125d,1978 card 1179,0001 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8c12 card 1179,0001 rev 11 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0088 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x280fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x22000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:11:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x26000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x25ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV rev 17, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0x000c0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.0.2) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MobileSavage found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(**) SAVAGE(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "SWCursor" "on"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "BusType" "PCI"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "DmaType" "PCI"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "DmaMode" "Vertex"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Using SW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. M7 BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.1

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c12, "Savage/IX-MV"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "MobileSavage"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(**) SAVAGE(0): BusType set to PCI

(**) SAVAGE(0): Using PCI DMA

(**) SAVAGE(0): Will try only vertex DMA mode

(II) SAVAGE(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf1000000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) SAVAGE(0): videoram =  8192k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 83.045 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 800x600 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 800x600

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 12 modes at this depth:

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz, 100Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 48Hz, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [175] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [17a] 720 x 576, 75Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 220.00 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x350 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 320x175 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11e at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10f at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 720x400 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 360x200 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x432 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 416x312 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x384 54Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 59Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 800x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffefff00 - 0xffefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [11] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [12] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000002f8 - 0x000002ff (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fff0 - 0x0000ffff (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [21] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. M7 BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.1

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xf0000000 with size 0x800000

(II) SAVAGE(0): map aperture:0xb2046000

(II) SAVAGE(0): 5832 kB of Videoram needed for 3D; 8192 kB of Videoram available

(II) SAVAGE(0): Sufficient Videoram available for 3D

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] created "savage" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xcc82a000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xcc82a000 to 0xb2034000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] aperture handle = 0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Enabling ShadowStatus for DRI.

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status handle = 0x0aa40000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status page mapped at 0xb2033000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte DMA buffers

(II) SAVAGE(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(**) SAVAGE(0): DRI is enabled

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): virtualX:800,virtualY:600

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:32,tiledwidthBytes:3200,tiledBufferSize:1945600 

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:32,widthBytes:3200,BufferSize:1921024 

(II) SAVAGE(0): videoRambytes:0x00800000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x00054000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x00000000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureOffset:0x007df000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): depthOffset:0x00604000,depthPitch:3200

(II) SAVAGE(0): backOffset:0x00429000,backPitch:3200

(II) SAVAGE(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (800,1362)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Largest offscreen area available: 800 x 762

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved for tiled front buffer at offset 0x00075300 ,size:0x000060e0

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved back buffer at offset 0x429000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved depth buffer at offset 0x604000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved 0 kb for textures at offset 0x7df000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) SAVAGE(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRIServer:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       reserved_map_agpstart:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       reserved_map_idx:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sarea_priv_offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       chipset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sgram:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontbufferSize:0x001d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backOffset:0x00429000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthOffset:0x00604000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureOffset:0x007df000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:handle:0xf1000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:size:0x00080000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:handle:0x0aa40000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:size:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:map:0xb2033000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apgTextures:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRI:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       chipset:0x00000002

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       width:0x00000320

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       height:0x00000258

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       mem:0x00800000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cpp:4

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       zpp:4

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpMode:0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       bufferSize:65536

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontbufferSize:0x001d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backOffset:0x00429000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthOffset:0x00604000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureOffset:0x007df000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logTextureGranularity:0x00000020

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextureHandle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextureSize:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000020

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apertureHandle:0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apertureSize:0x05000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       aperturePitch:0x00002000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       statusHandle:0x0aa40000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       statusSize:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sarea_priv_offset:0x00000898

(II) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering enabled

(WW) SAVAGE(0): Option "ForcePCIMode" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

```

Like I said, it's huge, but a lot of that info mentions savage, so I included even the less useful seeming lines since it might prove useful.

Doesn't really help with the gl problem, but I'll give your suggestion for consolefb a try when I get some spare time.

Thanks, hopefully you'll see something in that huge mess,

Steve

----------

## Kate Monster

Sorry...I don't know what to tell you. The only difference between your Xorg.log and mine are you have dmatype "pci", and dmamode "vertex". I'll paste my xorg.conf but other than that i don't know.

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

#    Load   "xaa"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option   "Composite"   "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5, 35.15, 35.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Savage"

    Driver      "savage"

    VideoRam    8192

    Option   "DmaMode"   "None"

    Option   "ForcePCIMode"

    Option   "BusType"   "PCI"

    Option   "sw cursor"   "on"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Savage"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

----------

